# price of packaged bees



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

Not sure what the price is around your way, but in PA they are going for around $80.00, especially if you wait until the last minute. I did hear people getting them for around $65.00 shipped but those orders were in months ago.


----------



## shanebear (Mar 7, 2010)

paid $54. last year, and $63. this year from same supplier. Pkgs are hard to find in the south this year and most people are sold out till May.One friend of mine lost 9 colonies over the winter to starvation due to the extreme cold winter. Have heard of some pkgs going for $80. It's a sellers market this year.


----------



## DaveinDeal (Mar 12, 2010)

here in the UK the cheapest i have found for a 3 1/2 pound package is £115 or to you thats $175 ish

for that price im beeless and waiting patiently for a swarm


----------



## joy2005 (Jan 8, 2007)

i have heard that packages here are around 200.00 but hope i heard wrong,nucs are still 125.00


----------



## joy2005 (Jan 8, 2007)

i have heard that they are going for around 200.00


----------



## Dunkel (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow, bet that price make splits look good. I would hate to loose a 200 dollar swarm. How do you guys ever get a start of bees? I would probably take better care of them if I had that much invested.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Checked a couple places around here with descent genetics, They where both over $90US


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

I paid $94 each without in state shipping for 3# packages of Russian/Carnolians here in CA. Shipping is a variable cost I suppose.


----------



## Noelle (Apr 26, 2009)

I guess I am pretty far south from you but here in Massachusetts I ordered mine at $85 for an unmarked queen and $88 for a marked queen. US$. 

http://www.nebees.com/index.php

Looks like they still have some available if you can make the LONG drive down and get them across the border. (are there regulations regarding bees crossing the US/Canada border?)

Best of luck


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Whoa! $200 for packages in New Brunswick. I'm wintering nucs in the wrong place. I should move to NB and set up a nuc wintering operation. Nobody there does? Where's my passport?


----------



## joy2005 (Jan 8, 2007)

yes they want 200.00 in nb an 180.00 in prince edward island don`t know about nucs yet


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Noelle said:


> I guess I am pretty far south from you but here in Massachusetts I ordered mine at $85 for an unmarked queen and $88 for a marked queen. US$.
> 
> http:// (are there regulations rega...: Better check the regulations.[/U][/B]
> Ernie


----------



## bigeddie (Feb 19, 2008)

I would quit keeping bees if I had to pay $200.00 for a package.


----------



## joy2005 (Jan 8, 2007)

yes we cannot bring bees across but we can bring queens


----------



## alexlloyd (Jun 7, 2009)

Manitoba is about 135 for a package, 150 for a nuc, close to 200 for single and auctions last year saw 400 for a full two deep.


----------



## chevydmax04 (May 11, 2009)

Here in Wisconsin I order 4 NUC's back in November and I paid $80 each.


----------

